# Help me make sence of this (blueprints)



## jojoschauss (Dec 15, 2009)

This is the blueprint i recently received from a costumer. The building is a a rental building (about 75' by 60'). It is supposed to be split up in 4 different units inside. The thing I'm a little confused about is that in the top part of the drawing it calls for a 400A/3PH panel and then at the bottom drawing its a 400 amp 1 phase panel. 

The panel is going to be feed by a 750 kcmil Nu al underground conducter. Any help to clear this up is very much apprecited.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm guessin one of them is wrong.


----------



## jojoschauss (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it possible that in the above picture the 400amp/3PH is acctually a transformer. I'm a bit lost on this one.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

The "designer" grabbed the wrong "typical" when they put the plan together.
And as wildleg said: I'm guessin one of them is wrong too.

is that "old style" way of stacking meter cans typical up there?
Down here the entrance cabinet and the tenant meters would be a module;
very much like this one from Cutler Hammer:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

"The answer, my friend, is in an RFI,
The answer is in an RFI."





















With apologies to Bob Dylan.​


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Top service is 400a 3 phase.. bottom is 400a single phase

Top service shows a switch handle on right side of 3 phase box you thought was a transformer


----------



## fm106 (Dec 15, 2009)

*you need RFI*

It's a commercial site , you have 120/240 delta , 400 A 3PH is a distribution center and you will have 5 meters and from meters to panel , before meter you need to have a main disconnect in this case will be 400A i guess 65k. On the second drawing is a mistake 1 PH instead of 3 PH and it's show you location of distribution center.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

fm106 said:


> It's a commercial site , you have 120/240 delta


The first drawing clearly states "120/208 3PH" while the second drawing clearly states "120/240 1PH". Where did you get the delta from? :blink:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with Ken, RFI.

I agree with Pete, no delta.

That said _I see no issue at all._

The building has a 3 phase 208Y/120 service, they want the panel to be single phase. Even though the measured voltage at that single phase panel will be 208/120 the panel will be rated 120/240.

I would be very surprised if you could find a single phase panel with a tag that says 120/208.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> I would be very surprised if you could find a single phase panel with a tag that says 120/208.


Seems like all the Siemens panels I install state both systems, IIRC.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

A simple confirming RFI (like 480 Sparky said) that the house panel shall be 1 Phase. Or spelled out in your quote exactlty what you are providing instead of per plans and specs.

It's doubtful they need 3 phase on the house panel unless they plan on paying for tenants A/C consumption.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Im guessin one of them is wrong too.


RFI?

Rong ffreaking instructions?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Rfi???


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Pony panel..? Is that anything like a puppy disconect..?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Rfi???


Request For Information.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Request For Information.


:sleep1:


----------

